# apbt party (lots of pics)



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

These pics are from like 6 months ago, i have just been sooooo busy with the new baby i havent had the time to post em up. Intensive brought his pups over and i was watching my friends, so we had a total of 5 pitbulls at the house.

matts pup, angel


















matts pup, bam bam, sorry about the finger, its in alot of shots haha


















brother in law's. you cant tell from the pics but she is small (30-35lbs)and ripped and also a firecracker at that.


















some spring pole action












































no he wasnt about to hit him lol








myyy spring pooleez

















roxxy wont play with the spring pole if there is a ball out. otherwise she would be giving it hell

















leo having a go at it



















tongue pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good looking group! Glad everyone had fun.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

aaannnnddd some baby pics
leo chilling with rylan









crappy pic of when we first brought rylan home









one of rylans photo's


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Good looking group! Glad everyone had fun.


thank you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that last pic group is super precious.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks, we got a ton made, he's a looker, gets it from me lol jk


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

dude, sweet pics lol

better late then never:clap:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics some great looking dogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Man those are some really great pictures!!! Glad you all had such a good time!! All of you have some super gorgeous dogs and that rocks they get along so well together. How did your babies adjust to their new sibling? I was so worried about that before I had my son 2 yrs ago. Thankfully, I prepared Kangol for his brother properly and now they are inseparable.* :woof:


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Very nice looking group! Congrats!


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Man those are some really great pictures!!! Glad you all had such a good time!! All of you have some super gorgeous dogs and that rocks they get along so well together. How did your babies adjust to their new sibling? I was so worried about that before I had my son 2 yrs ago. Thankfully, I prepared Kangol for his brother properly and now they are inseparable.* :woof:


they do really well with him, they will try to sneak in a lick every now and then but they are always easy around him. roxxy does try to mother him sometimes lol and leo is usually chilling beside him when he is in his bouncy


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks everyone for the compliments!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All the pups look great! What a party, now why wasn't I invited LOL?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome pix and thanks for sharing! I understand being busy with the baby.. I was wondering where you had been! Seems like GP is going thru a baby-boom, lol! Rylan is just adorable! I always enjoy seeing pits and children together, b/c it just reinforces that this breed is loving and nanny-like!


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Awesome pix and thanks for sharing! I understand being busy with the baby.. I was wondering where you had been! Seems like GP is going thru a baby-boom, lol! Rylan is just adorable! I always enjoy seeing pits and children together, b/c it just reinforces that this breed is loving and nanny-like!


ty, hopefully i will be around more as things settle and we get used to having a little man in the house . i believe there is a baby-boom going on also, two of my coworkers just had babies and a few of our friends.. something was in the water lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics looks like every one had a blast. I love seeing all these dogs getting along 
Super cute baby too omg hes so precious


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

oops posted something here but it was wrong thread and don't see a delete button... my bad


----------

